# Piano hinge hatch install pictuers?



## Seth (May 17, 2010)

Anybody have close up pictures of how they used piano hinge to install hatches? I am going to make one big hatch for the front deck of my boat and wanted to see a few pictures of other peoples homemade hatches with piano hinge.


----------



## clarkbre (May 17, 2010)

Here's a hatch I built in one of my seats to store my fuel tank. It's hard to see in the pics but the piano hinge lays very flat. I've used piano hinges on other projects and they are a great way to hinge a hatch door. I like that it's hinged all the way across and no screws show when the hatch is closed.


----------



## wasilvers (May 17, 2010)

This question was just what I was wondering too.

Also does the top of the hinge lie flush with the top of the hatch, or does it stick up a little bit?
And if you are capeting a hatch, do you install the hinge after carpeting?

Thank!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 17, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> This question was just what I was wondering too.
> 
> Also does the top of the hinge lie flush with the top of the hatch, or does it stick up a little bit?
> And if you are capeting a hatch, do you install the hinge after carpeting?
> ...



Depends on the size hinge you buy. Most of the time they will list a "closed width" and you want to find something slightly wider than the width of the hatch door, so that the hinging part (round part) is just barely above flush.

And normally you will want to carpet first, so that you can wrap the carpet around all side of the hatch for a clean look.


----------



## clarkbre (May 17, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> This question was just what I was wondering too.
> 
> Also does the top of the hinge lie flush with the top of the hatch, or does it stick up a little bit?
> And if you are capeting a hatch, do you install the hinge after carpeting?
> ...


For my application, the hige lays flush with the top of the seat so it doesn’t stick up at all. But, my hatch can only open a little past 90 degrees. If I wanted it to open 180 degrees, the barrel of the hinge would have to stick up past the surface of the seat.

As far as carpeting, I’d carpet the whole thing and then install the hinge. You’ll end up with a cleaner more finished product.


----------



## Nussy (May 20, 2010)




----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 26, 2013)

Any other pics...I tested a couple pieces with carpet and all...I found it pretty hard to do. I am only using 5/8 in plywood with 1 1/4 in width hinge. With the thick carpet I got, it seems like I should get thicker hinges. I bought the .050 Alum piano hinge from McMaster. 
Maybe I should have gone with SS.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 27, 2013)

my 2010 g3


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 27, 2013)

wow, those pics look good bcbouy. Where did you get your hinges? I see they are SS, what thickness and width? thx.


----------



## Jay415 (Mar 27, 2013)

I used one 4' hinge, cut half of it but not completely. So one hinge accommodates two doors and there is no gap as there would be between two separate hinges. It looks like one continuous hinge when the hatches are closed. Here's the link to the piano hinge in my install. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=242035#p242035



Jay415 said:


> Now I need to make the back hatch into 2 hatches. First I needed to add the support where the 2 hatches will seam. Then I marked and cut the board and compensating for the carpet and movement of the doors, I left a 5/8" gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jay415 said:


> Here are some more pics of the hatches and the hinge. Very happy with how it is coming out. It's exactly the look I wanted. (no hinge gap)


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 27, 2013)

MNHunter505 said:


> wow, those pics look good bcbouy. Where did you get your hinges? I see they are SS, what thickness and width? thx.


1/2"x1/2" stainless.they came in 6 ft. lengths.i don't know the thickness,but the're sturdy.my wife works as an office manager at a fab shop specializing in railroad equipment.i got all of my build supplies thru her at wholesale.she just slipped them into other orders,so I don't really know where they came from :wink:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is page 10 of my build. I used Diamond Plate and flush mounted the hinge. This required a trim strip
on the deck side of the hinge to keep everything flush. 
Center hatch is for access to the fresh water tank




looking down from console




same, but with hatches open




starboard side




Here's that clamshell




again




Hope this helps....Jerry


----------



## chevyrulz (Apr 4, 2013)

alumazilla obviously inspired my build, as did many others on here










test fit looks great, but the hatch door doesn't open as far as i'd like in this picture:





so I trimmed the hatch down & this is the final install, allowing the hatch to open much more:





here's a few more pictures i have, don't seem to have any other good close ups, if u want to see more of mine, send me a PM & I'll snap some more when i get home. the white stuff is 5200, i put it everywhere i drilled a hole since it's all getting painted camo. looks kinda ghetto now though lol


----------

